# Woher bekommt ihr eure Bilder? Suche Hammer auf Nagel dazwischen Daumen



## solomat (30. August 2004)

Hallo, ich wurde gebeten eine Grafik zu erstellen in dem ein Hammer auf einen Nagel zurauscht und blöderweise natürlichden Daumen trifft. Das soll natürlich nur angedeutet sein, sprich keine animierte Grafik, weil das gedruckt wird.

Ich habe bereits bei google gesucht und nichts gefunden. Selbstverständlich wird die Grafik in Illustrator komplett neu gestaltet.

Wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann oder sogar solch ein Bildchen hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## der_Jan (30. August 2004)

Wenn der Spaß komplett neu gestaltet wird, nimmst du eine Kamera, eine Hand einen Nagel und einen Hammer, stellst die Szene so auf wie du das Hamm willst, und fotografierst dich. Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch einen Freund, Freundin dazu missbrauchen, aber ich bezweifele das man so spezielle Sachen wirklich findet.


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Und das ALLER WICHTIGSTE:
vor dem Shooting Nägel schneiden, feilen und pi-pa-po.
Sonst kannst du das Bild nähmlich hinterher sofort wegschmeißen 

Zu aufwändig?
Dann schau mal hier nach Bildern (gratis!):
http://www.sxc.hu


----------

